# ICB -No Data Found?



## Halv06 (16 Mar 2007)

I recently requested my ICB report 'just to see' what it would say.  It came back 'No Data Found'.  I'm curious, I have a loan and credit card with a bank who is a member of the ICB according to the website.  I entered my current and several past addresses.  Do the ICB only record loans which have late or missed payments noted?


----------



## Al Murphy (17 Mar 2007)

Hello! Same story here: I had two loans with BOI and have two credit cards, also two years ago Tesco Loans have refused a loan for me with no reason, but with a leaflet "What is your credit rating" (or something like that). 
I was too lazy to contact ICB via post, but did so when they went online with this service. I was very surprised to see "No Data Found".... No it looks I'm not the only one


----------



## bijou (2 Apr 2007)

Halv06 said:


> I recently requested my ICB report 'just to see' what it would say. It came back 'No Data Found'. I'm curious, I have a loan and credit card with a bank who is a member of the ICB according to the website. I entered my current and several past addresses. Do the ICB only record loans which have late or missed payments noted?


 
I too got my ICB report which also said "No Data Found" yet I have a CR Card and a mortgage with one of the member banks.
Our mortgage is in joint names but the CR Card is just in my name, does any body know if you have to apply separately for an ICB report if you hold joint accounts??


----------



## Thrifty1 (2 Apr 2007)

BOI are registered with ICB however i found that they do not seem to register loans unless they are in arrears. There is no requirment that they register them, but as far as i know you can request that they do so.

It is obviously better that if you have a loan you are repaying on time that it is reg so as to build up your credit rating.

In general if a company does a credit search and you have no history you will be declined.

Contact your bank and insist they reg the loans.


----------



## demoivre (2 Apr 2007)

AFAIK MBNA are the only cc  crowd that record monthly payments with ICB -  the others only record info. if there is a problem with the account such as the account holder defaulting.


----------



## ciara_gmail (2 Apr 2007)

Thrifty1 said:


> BOI are registered with ICB however i found that they do not seem to register loans unless they are in arrears.


 I had a loan with BOI (no arrears) and when we were applying for a mortgage last year, the loan did show up with the outstanding balance on the ICB report.


----------



## Lipstick69 (2 Apr 2007)

I have had 4 loans with BOI (one current) and my ICB showed up all, complete with nice little ticks every month and a completed on three of them. purely psychological but the little ticks made me feel good....!


----------



## Happy_Harry (3 Apr 2007)

One year ago I requested my ICB report and got the "no data found" response. I tried again 2 weeks ago online and got a report that showed up most of my financial credit history, apart from a BOI CC. 

The first time I requested the data I sent in a hand written form, maybe they did not read it correctly.


----------

